# LMP-1 year Anniversary video!



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

This is our 1 year anniversary of LMP! Its been a great year with the boys and girls! Enjoy and thanks for watching!


----------



## JeepXK (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice vid!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Watch acouple of your vids the other night. When I get a rzr me and some friends are gonna make a trip to come ride with y'all.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Man me and Logan were talkin about how we were wanting to get back over there and hit up ole HL again while there's some water. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Eight said:


> Watch acouple of your vids the other night. When I get a rzr me and some friends are gonna make a trip to come ride with y'all.


Yeah man sounds like a plan! Just hit me up when yall are ready to ride!


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Man me and Logan were talkin about how we were wanting to get back over there and hit up ole HL again while there's some water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right Craig! My life revolves around bow hunting right now but can prolly find it in me to miss a day of huntin for some mud action! Haha!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Justin October 13 lets set the date now. HL park Saturday the 13. It should still have Plenty of water from all the rain we got last week. Shot me a text and let me know if that works for yall.


----------

